# Bridesmaids...



## Serene123

Everyone knows we're going to be planning our wedding soon I'm not quiet about it because I'm excited. Now every Dick and Harry is asking to be a bridesmaid. I know who I want to be bridesmaids, how do you tell people they can't be??

:dohh:


----------



## Vici

People are asking to be BM? Thats terrible! I'd never dream of asking anyone if i could be their BM and i know if someone asked me, they'd be bottom of my list!! 

Have you picked who you do want? If so, just tell those rude people who are askign that you have already chosen your ladies x


----------



## Serene123

Yes, all family members apart from my MOH and everyone knows my best friend will be my MOH. I just say "no, only family are bridesmaids." They full on get the hump though!! :dohh: I can't have 500 bridesmaids!!


----------



## Vici

I'm still shocked people actually have the cheek to ask - i can't believe it :lol:


----------



## honeybee2

just say "thankyou for wanting to be supportive for me on my big day but i have already chosen my maids!" i cant believe they asked either. One girl who is NOT my BM anymore asked when we were dress shopping if her little girl could be flowergirl because she would look cute in a dress!!!! she made the whole day about her so i dumped her!!


----------



## Serene123

My sister even had words with me about how her friend has known me for ages and will be gutted if she isn't a BM.... :(


----------



## honeybee2

oh crap! its our wedding...its about us not other peoples feelings. i hate that!!


----------



## Serene123

Have you ever had the, "but you were going to be one of mine," line? :dohh:


----------



## honeybee2

yes! yes yes!!!

Ive asked bridesmaids simply because they just HAD to be asked, it was expected...let me explain......

I have a 20 yr old sister with a 1 year old daughter and also a 7 year old sister and a 23 year old close cousin, so they HAD to be asked simply because they're family and I cant have just one sister without the other and my mum would be heartbroken if my neice (her grandaughter) and 7 year old sister couldnt be all gorgeous & cute in their dresses.

I wasnt actually going to have flower girls but because of that, now I have 3!!


as for the others....

I had to ask my best mate from school because her boyfriend and brother is best mates with my fiance and best men & ushers, I had to ask my old housemate because we're very close, I also had to ask my closest & best friend at uni (and all round just amazing person to me) simply because it wasnt even a second thought....but then I had to ask her 7 year old daughter to be flower girl because she's at the wedding anyway and i see her all the time.

So now Ive ended up with 5 adults & 3 flower girls!!!!


Ive also dumped 2 BM's before hand because they were making it about them or just being uninterested! :dohh: so i had 7 big ones before that!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I had someone do this to me too!

A girl I was quite friendly with said 'can I be your bridesmaid?' I was so shocked I just kind of nodded :lol:

In the end I never saw her for 5 months and we never really spoke about it so it was kind of never mentioned again :lol:

She was due to get married in July and never asked me but I wouldn't have dreamt about asking her if I could be one ... didn't really matter anyway as her OH called it off as he had an anonymous letter about her shenanigans! :shock:

Just say to them you have already choose your bridesmaids :shrug: x


----------



## honeybee2

oh my gosh!!! her shennigans? poor girl!!!! I mean i know its bad but thats horrific lmao!!

I had a friend who is alot bigger than me and she was lovely but because of her weight she'd put me down in front of others to make herself feel better. Also she was never interested in my wedding and always had it against me because she liked my finace before we got together (i had no clue) it all sounds very childish but of course she is, and when i called her about a problem her reply was "i really dont care" ...so i dumped her, and our friendship!


----------



## Serene123

Caitlyn will be flower girl. My best friend will be MOH. My sister, Rich's sister and my niece will be bridesmaids. It really isn't going to be open to discussion. They all fit together nicely and they're all the people who actually make an effort with us and are in our lives regularly! x


----------



## FierceAngel

we're having this too but my issue is family! they think because they are family they are entitled!!

my moh will be my best friend of 16 years and now i have at least 5 bm!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

honeybee2 said:


> oh my gosh!!! her shennigans? poor girl!!!! I mean i know its bad but thats horrific lmao!!
> 
> I had a friend who is alot bigger than me and she was lovely but because of her weight she'd put me down in front of others to make herself feel better. Also she was never interested in my wedding and always had it against me because she liked my finace before we got together (i had no clue) it all sounds very childish but of course she is, and when i called her about a problem her reply was "i really dont care" ...so i dumped her, and our friendship!

Yeah she had a hot tub part for her hen party and she had the hot tub guy ;) :rofl: xx


----------



## honeybee2

ye i know what you mean- all my BMs are very supportive & patient with me. Plus they all know & get on with my OH well & are important to our lives!


----------



## honeybee2

MissMummyMoo said:


> honeybee2 said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh!!! her shennigans? poor girl!!!! I mean i know its bad but thats horrific lmao!!
> 
> I had a friend who is alot bigger than me and she was lovely but because of her weight she'd put me down in front of others to make herself feel better. Also she was never interested in my wedding and always had it against me because she liked my finace before we got together (i had no clue) it all sounds very childish but of course she is, and when i called her about a problem her reply was "i really dont care" ...so i dumped her, and our friendship!
> 
> Yeah she had a hot tub part for her hen party and she had the hot tub guy ;) :rofl: xxClick to expand...

OH MY GOSH!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Serene123

Noway!! :rofl:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Serene123 said:


> Noway!! :rofl:

Yesway!

She even had them come to the house 2 weeks later (1 week before the wedding when her OH was on his stag do) after a night out in town and wanted me to stay with her as they were bringing friends round :shock: Needless to say I went home and left her to it! She had me talking on the phone to them and they were saying the were going to f*** us and all sorts. I put the phone down and walked out of her house!


----------



## Serene123

:shock: That's a joke!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I wish it was! OH couldn't believe it when I told him and barred me from going over her house again :rofl: Haven't really spoke to her much since. She text me on the Monday saying the wedding was called off and the wedding was the following Sunday.

I phoned to find out why and she said her OH had recieved an anonymous letter about the hot tub guys and apprently she was having an affair with another guy on their estate oh yeah as well as doing coke. She never really denied any of it to me but I know the hot tub and coke thing was right so I expect the other guy was right too! :shock:

She went on their honeymoon alone and she still lives with him now but don't think they're getting married xx


----------



## honeybee2

EEEEEK! that girl has some issues!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yup! She is a bit a slapper :lol:

Anyway at least you don't have that sort of problem Toria! :rofl: x


----------



## Serene123

Verrrry true!! I feel stressed already and we're not even properly engaged yet :dohh:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I didn't even know you were engaged :lol:

I would just choose your closest friends/sisters. I think anymore than 6 bridesmaids is too many. Also Miss Caitlyn too!


----------



## Serene123

bexy_22 said:


> I didn't even know you were engaged :lol:
> 
> I would just choose your closest friends/sisters. I think anymore than 6 bridesmaids is too many. Also Miss Caitlyn too!

Well, we are but.. not officially until I have my ring in a couple months :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

bexy_22 said:


> I didn't even know you were engaged :lol:
> 
> I would just choose your closest friends/sisters. I think anymore than 6 bridesmaids is too many. Also Miss Caitlyn too!

i have 8 :wacko:


5 adult, 3 flower girls.


Its a good job I'm not paying for the adult dresses, they get pricey! When they agreed to be BM (they were wishing & hoping I'd ask) they also agreed to purhcase their own dresses. Not expenisve ones, but something from monsoon or something. They didn't care as long as they got to be BM :blush:


----------



## jellytot

i have 3 bridesmaids and 2 flower girls my moh is my best friend and louise who is a very good friend, my cousin charlotte who will be 10, my moh niece mia who will be 5 and a good friends little girl jessica who will be 2
the 2 adult bridesmaids are paying to have there hair done and accessories and i am paying for my cousin and 2 flower girls, my mum is paying for me to have my hair done, and highlighted a week or so before :)


----------



## honeybee2

ooooo! I'm paying for the girls accessories which will double up as a present to them. Probably some earings, a necklace & hair accessory. The flower girls have each got a headband and some cute little white gloves which i fell in love with. Ill buy them a necklace to wear also. My aunty who is a hairdresser is doing all the bridesmaids & flower girls hair as a wedding present, I'm having a local hair salon do mine so I feel pampered and my friend who is a beautician is doing mine and all the BM's make up- a little blusher for the flower girls too


----------



## BabyQ

Heehee i'm worse, I'm not having any bridesmaids! 

Just my big sis as maid of honour. My fella has little half sisters, but they live far away, as do all my friends - they are dotted all over the UK! His mum is tight so she will expect us to pay for the dresses if they are bridesmaids - another reason not to do it lol! I think they're just 'expecting' to be bridesmaids so i'm just going to have to tell them it's not that sort of wedding, we're not getting married in a church, just an old hall with a marquee too. I don't want matching colours or family group photos (his family are divorced - and don't talk - (it's quite hard) i just want a lovely laid back day.

:wacko:


----------



## EstelSeren

I had a male moh, one adult bridesmaid, my cousin as a young bridesmaid and my neice as flowergirl. None of my friends presumed to ask! I can't believe people are doing that! So rude!

If I had everyone I wanted involved in the wedding as bridesmaids it would have made up half our guest list! So I found other things for them to do to help out because I wanted them involved and not because they asked! Seriously, if they'd asked to be in the wedding party then they probably wouldn't have been involved at all and only invited to the evening!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Feltzy

I wasn't going to have bridesmaids because of this problem, I just don't know who to choose without making someone feel left out. Thankfully no-one has asked me outright, I think thats a bit cheeky! I've decided in the last couple of days though that I do really want adult bridesmaids as well as my 2 flower girls so I'm going to go for it and try not to worry. I've asked my closest friend to be moh, and another close friend to be bm. I also have a friend who I was really close to growing up, we were like sisters so I feel like I should really ask her, but we haven't seen eachother for about 3 years! Really I would like to ask OH's sister and have 3 adult bm's and 2 flower girls but I don't feel I can do that without making OH's brothers gf feel left out as we are all close, so I might just stick with the two I have asked.


----------



## honeybee2

i cant wait to round my BM's up for dress fittings etc


----------



## KA92

im having two adult BM i think-my sister and my best mate ash. Iv had girls who i hardly talk to beg to be my BM :S.

I dont know anyone with a younger girl-unless i count my cousin but shed be 14 at the time so shed possibly be another BM.

I already know my MOH will be my mums partner. And i have a page boy...but hes 8 months old right now-hel be 3 and a half when the wedding happens. 

:shrug: i dont really care to be honest...its my weddin il have whoever the feck i want there and a part of it :)
xx


----------



## honeybee2

well said KA92!


----------



## aly888

I was havin a similar problem (although not on the same scale) and I know a couple of people were 'expecting' to be asked...but no-one asked me out right if they could be my bridesmaid :shock: you are just too popular hun :haha:

If they keep asking just say something like "I wish, but i've already got all the bridesmaids we can afford" or something like that :shrug: xx


----------



## KA92

honeybee2...im pretty much striaght talking...i dont see the point in trying to be nice :haha: (clearly!) xx


----------



## honeybee2

lmao- i can see we'll get on well then haha!


----------



## KA92

:thumbup: yyyuuuuppp :Dxxx


----------

